# will these wheels fit?



## Demontgo51 (Jun 3, 2013)

Im looking to put new wheels on my car and have found a set I really like but not too sure if they will fit without rubbing. The fronts are 18x8 38+ which I know will fit no problem but the rears are 18x9 40+. Not sure if those will fit with that offset and there be no rubbing, im only going to be running a 235/40/18 on them so im not sure if I can slide by with a smaller offset.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That rear will stick out 21mm more than stock, close to an inch, the front 10mm. You'll probably need grinding or rolling of the rear fender lips. The narrow tire will help that but certainly not your traction.


----------

